# Wtb nice front rod rack



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello everyone I was looking for a nice rod rack like the ones that come from wanchese with the bucket holders for the front of my truck thanks


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

I have a Surf Mate Jr aluminum rack. Can be used for front or rear. PM for detail or go to their website for specs.


----------



## Brian69535 (Mar 28, 2015)

thaimonkee said:


> I have a Surf Mate Jr aluminum rack. Can be used for front or rear. PM for detail or go to their website for specs.


Thanks but that's not really what I was looking for I was looking for a custom one


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I bought a nice front rack for my wife. I think I enjoy it more than she does.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I do enjoy a nice "front rack" on a lady. :--|


----------

